# Yellow marble HM X MG HM



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

I spawned my male Loki with a female MG today. Both from Basement bettas actually, I bought the female 6 months ago and the male 2 months ago. They spawn looks pretty good sized so far and daddy is doing a great job watching. This was one of the easiest spawns I have tried to do in a long time. I dropped them in and within 8 hours they were spawning. The male is actually a good deal younger and smaller than the female, however she really wanted to spawn so she didn't give him a hard time and she even picked up the eggs like a male. The spawn tank is a ten gallon btw..
The father is really camera shy so the pictures are bad sorry.




























And the mother


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Sherol has some very nice fish! I will be watching this spawn. I have some purple gases that I want to breed into HM form.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

i like his Bubba gump lip.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, they're going to have awesome fry


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> Sherol has some very nice fish! I will be watching this spawn. I have some purple gases that I want to breed into HM form.


Yes she does! I am so lucky to live so close to her, I just drive up and pick up a bunch of fish and head home. LOL For me it's like going to toyRus LOL.



EvilVOG said:


> i like his Bubba gump lip.


Yea his lips are funny. Crazy thing is he looked nothing like this when I bought him. He was mostly yellow with small spots of blue. :shock:


copperarabian said:


> Wow, they're going to have awesome fry


Thanks! I sure hope so!


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Pretty! Save me a mustard gas female?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

styggian said:


> Pretty! Save me a mustard gas female?


If they all hatch I should have plenty :-D


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I love Loki's lips!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Jessicatm137 said:


> I love Loki's lips!


Thanks!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Bettas Rule said:


> Yes she does! I am so lucky to live so close to her, I just drive up and pick up a bunch of fish and head home. LOL For me it's like going to toyRus LOL.


Lol I live by Linda Olson... So naturally I'm always picking up fish. :lol::lol:


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> Lol I live by Linda Olson... So naturally I'm always picking up fish. :lol::lol:


oooo nice!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Haha! Yes I am! Lots of imports to come this summer.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Very Beautiful Pair! I wonder if any are siblings to the females Sherol sent me not to long ago. Beautiful! Can't wait to see more photos! Lui


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

bettasusa said:


> Very Beautiful Pair! I wonder if any are siblings to the females Sherol sent me not to long ago. Beautiful! Can't wait to see more photos! Lui


Yes I am pretty sure she is, I chose her when she had a sibling sister and others but I only took this one. 

Bad news, my photo's scared him and he abandoned the nest. I am gonna start over again with the same pair....


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Bettas Rule said:


> Yes I am pretty sure she is, I chose her when she had a sibling sister and others but I only took this one.
> 
> Bad news, my photo's scared him and he abandoned the nest. I am gonna start over again with the same pair....


Lol, performance anxiety :roll:


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

styggian said:


> Lol, performance anxiety :roll:


I know right! See's a camera and freaks out LOL


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Bettas Rule said:


> I know right! See's a camera and freaks out LOL


I guess I am lucky that Shad is a complete camera hog. With his new fry, now 4 days hatched, he doesn't remotely mind when I pull the cover to the tub to feed them. He is a very calm fish, and very smart. I've taught him that if I wiggle my finger, it means "food is here" and if I circle my finger, he'll eventually turn around to find the food that land behind his head.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

styggian said:


> I guess I am lucky that Shad is a complete camera hog. With his new fry, now 4 days hatched, he doesn't remotely mind when I pull the cover to the tub to feed them. He is a very calm fish, and very smart. I've taught him that if I wiggle my finger, it means "food is here" and if I circle my finger, he'll eventually turn around to find the food that land behind his head.



GOOD NEWS!! I have 69 fry hanging around the sides of the tank. I took dad out this morning and many of the eggs hatched into fry. This would have been a much bigger spawn had he taken care of them but it's still a success in my eyes. Now I just need them to start free swimming to be worry free.


----------



## watergale (Dec 19, 2011)

i'll be watching sounds like you'll get some cool fry


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

watergale said:


> i'll be watching sounds like you'll get some cool fry


Thanks! Wish me luck!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I think 69 is a good number. Easy to take care of and easier to observe how each one develops. Congratulations!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> I think 69 is a good number. Easy to take care of and easier to observe how each one develops. Congratulations!


I counted them this morning and there is now 89 fry :shock: I am so surprised because he didn't take care of the nest at all. In fact many of the eggs are spread around on the surface of the water due to the bubble nest falling apart. I thought it was a lot harder for the eggs to hatch when male's abandoned the nest. :shock:


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

I definitely found more and more fry as time went on, much more than I initially thought I had


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

styggian said:


> I definitely found more and more fry as time went on, much more than I initially thought I had


It's crazy right? Where do they all come from? lol


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

Bettas Rule said:


> It's crazy right? Where do they all come from? lol


they are hiding and watching you count the others and snickering to themselves for thinking they are clever


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Pewmew said:


> they are hiding and watching you count the others and snickering to themselves for thinking they are clever


Agreed :-?

I swear they may be little slivers that barely know how to eat but they're smarter than us I tell ya!


----------



## watergale (Dec 19, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> Agreed :-?
> 
> I swear they may be little slivers that barely know how to eat but they're smarter than us I tell ya!


hahaha it seems so!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

The spawn is growing well, I combined them with a dragon/metallic spawn I have in a heavily planted 10 gallon tank.


----------

